# Looking for Deck Design Software.



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

Been looking for Free Deck Design software for Mac with no success.
Found lots for PC but not for Mac
Does anyone here know where to get this software?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Is there something as specific as "deck design software"?

There are two existing threads here at ehMac that may be related:

http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-...scaping-software-mac.html?highlight=sweethome

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/86297-home-design-software.html?highlight=sweethome

Personally, I suggest SweetHome 3D - it's open-source (free) and very capable - can even export video tours of the finished product!


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes there is something as specific as Deck Design Software.
Thanks for your reply,will check out Sweet Home 3 D


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

In a pinch, there's sketchup (free for the basic version). More a general 3D design application, but it can be used for deck design. (I designed an arbour for a deck with sketchup. Granted, I never built it, but I designed it.)


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

*looking for deck design software*

???????????????????


----------

